

Google hits back at Jobs over Android comments - MykalM
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/36306/rubin-hits-back-at-jobs

======
Dylanlacey
"Well my dick is THIS popular!"

"Well I get to share MY dick with AAAALLLL these people!"

Feh.

